# Completely white hoodie



## Chae1993 (Sep 16, 2008)

ive been to sites like:
spreadshirt
zazzle
customink
and printfection

all those sites offer custom hoodies at no minimum but the sits i really trust [zazzle and spreadshirt] show a white sweatshirt on the preview but it looks grey or have speckles of grey in it. i want my hoodie to be pure white [not racist or anything]. have any of you ordered a "white" hoodie from ss or zz or ci or pf? was the sweatshirt white or was it speckled grey?

also, in shirts, are you looking for higher percentage of cotton or higher percentage of polyester?

all those sites offer custom hoodies at no minimum but the sits i really trust [zazzle and spreadshirt] show a white sweatshirt on the preview but it looks grey or have speckles of grey in it. i want my hoodie to be pure white [not racist or anything]. have any of you ordered a "white" hoodie from ss or zz or ci or pf? was the sweatshirt white or was it speckled grey?

also, in shirts, are you looking for higher percentage of cotton or higher percentage of polyester?


----------



## Chae1993 (Sep 16, 2008)

is bumping allowed?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

you probably can get an all white hoody. the color of the hoody you were seeing is called ASH


----------



## InsaneIndeed (Nov 7, 2008)

you would probably have to buy them from a supplier and go to a local printing shop


----------



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

If you order white from any of these fulfillment sites they will be all white. What your talking about sounds like Ash. Attached is a picture of a Hanes white hoodie that I know CI uses. Any darkness in the image is just a result of the lighting when the picture was taken. You can also get blank white sweatshirts from any supplier like Alpha or Sanmar.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Chae1993 said:


> is bumping allowed?


After only an hour?  

If someone knows the answer, they will get to you. If you don't get a reply it's because no one knows.

I haven't really seen majority polyester hoodies. Generally its 80/20 or 90/10 cotton/poly. If it says white on the site, it will be white.


----------



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

what does bumping mean?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

iMan said:


> what does bumping mean?


Making another post so his thread moves to the top of the list. The list is sorted by time/date.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

splathead said:


> Making another post so his thread moves to the top of the list. The list is sorted by time/date.


hahaahha bumping?


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you guys ever tried BIGCARTEL?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tigertiger said:


> Have you guys ever tried BIGCARTEL?


Bigcartel is strictly a site hosting/shopping cart company. They do not provide product.


----------

